# A man and his shark (56kers beware)



## Fred Dulley (17 Dec 2009)

Amazing.

It's happening off the South Australian coast, near Port Lincoln.


----------



## Ejack (17 Dec 2009)

Images aren't working for me for some reason. Do you have a link to a webpage with the pics on it?


----------



## Fred Dulley (17 Dec 2009)

They will work now.


----------



## SKP1995 (17 Dec 2009)

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/shark-love-hoax.shtml

Turns out the story was just an April fools, however those are still some amazing photos!


----------



## Ejack (17 Dec 2009)

the first pic of the Kayak and the shark, well, that shark in the photo is a tiger shark for sure, too thin to be a white.

Great photos nonetheless.


----------



## Fred Dulley (17 Dec 2009)

That's a shame.


----------

